# + Octopus?



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone kept these in a tank?

Is it legal?

How big of a tnak do they require?

What do they eat?

Where can I pick one up?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

all the info u need

TONMO.com


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Thankyou!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

they are cool but they only have short life span


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

They live like a year. i guess they make awsome pets for a year and grow very fast. Bi-macs are the most comon, they don't get really big so they can live in a smaller tank. They will escape almost any tank though


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

they only live for a year? i guess the aquarium i go to jsut adds a new one every year


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the Salwater forum, so topic moved


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

just dont get a Blue ring or you might risk finding that you had a very short life


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

like Dasmopar said, u must keep a tight fitting lid and always no where it is, these guys are master escape artists, my friend learned the hard way and found a $60 octopus on the floor


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

myles said:


> they only live for a year? i guess the aquarium i go to jsut adds a new one every year


Well it's the cycle of life. Kinda like a samon they grow for a year and have babies and die. I guess they do not need to breed to make eggs either so if your Octo dies of old age chance are you will have babies soon. Keeping them alive is the trick.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my lfs has 3 blue rings. it scarry to think how quickly something so small can kill you.









they are verry cool though.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

cephlopods(sp?) do in general have a very short lifespan of 1-3 years even in the wild. Really amazing creatures, not just in what they can do with their colors but also their intellegence. There are other things to look at other than just an octopus, cuttle fish for example. The octopus at the aquarium you frequent, is it a giant pacific octopus? I believe they have a much longer lifespan but i'm not sure. Anyone have pics of these octopi you are talking about? i'd love to see what they look like.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Dasmopar said:


> they only live for a year? i guess the aquarium i go to jsut adds a new one every year


Well it's the cycle of life. Kinda like a samon they grow for a year and have babies and die. I guess they do not need to breed to make eggs either so if your Octo dies of old age chance are you will have babies soon. Keeping them alive is the trick.
[/quote]

Hardly, cheplapods breed like any other marine lifeform.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> like Dasmopar said, u must keep a tight fitting lid and always no where it is, these guys are master escape artists, my friend learned the hard way and found a $60 octopus on the floor


Agreed.. I hear even if you put bricks or cynder block on top they can push it off. I would use some kind of latch/lock system for the top but just IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you know that an Ocotpus learns as much in it's 3 year lifespan than a human baby in the same amount of time? Scary to think if they lived longer, maybe they would be keeping us in tanks!


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

when i was in the caribean last month, i saw a octo when i was snorkeling. I poked it with i stick i had, and suprisingly they're very strong, it yanked it right out of my hand.

srry for derailing.......any blue ring info....death????


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

blue rings are one of the most venomus animls on the planet, if one bites you, you feel nothing thirty minutes later you suddenly go in to paralysis and die a short time after.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

acb said:


> when i was in the caribean last month, i saw a octo when i was snorkeling. I poked it with i stick i had, and suprisingly they're very strong, it yanked it right out of my hand.
> 
> srry for derailing.......any blue ring info....death????


Please tell me he beat you with that stick...you only see that sh*t in bad movies.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's my understanding of octopus as pets:
They hide all the time so you want them in a small tank, but, they can get spooked and ink themselves and die, so you want a lot of water volume to diffuse the ink.
Pet store I used to work at kept them in small plastic cages on display in seperate tanks hooked up to a 1,000 gallon system. 
I think the ideal system would be a thousand gallon sump in the basement hooked up to a 10 gal tank on my desk...
They are also master escape artist and can squeeze through just about anything...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

stonefish can be death within an hour for a good sting. i have a small stonefish!!!


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

i saw a blue ring octopus at a lfs... it was so awesome.. the owner was poking at it and then it changed colors...

but if you do decide to keep an octopus.. make sure that you have no openingings in your tank, being an invertabrate they can squeeze through a whole the size of its eye.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

andiruleu said:


> i saw a blue ring octopus at a lfs... it was so awesome.. the owner was poking at it and then it changed colors...
> 
> but if you do decide to keep an octopus.. make sure that you have no openingings in your tank, being an invertabrate they can squeeze through a whole the size of its eye.


being an invertebrate is not why they can squirm through small spaces. scorpions and shrimp are also invertebrates, though they can't fit through spaces smaller in diameter than them. while having no bones may aid in how they are able to escape, it's not *why* they can.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

well yeh thats what i ment by it.. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no biggie, it's just me being anal.


----------

